# For Sale - AquaticLife 48 inch Lighting fixture



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Great light in perfect working condition. I saved up for leds so time to get rid of this. It was so reliable!!

2 150 watt halides
2 55 watt T5
4 moon light LED 
Built in timer so easy to use

150.00


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You'll be hard pressed to find anyone that will pay for a MH fixture


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

those used to cost about a grand not that long ago


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

blunthead said:


> those used to cost about a grand not that long ago


Right. I bought it used and it worked great for the year I used it to start up my system!


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

altcharacter said:


> You'll be hard pressed to find anyone that will pay for a MH fixture


Good for a started Imo. 
Cheap low cost and I have free bulbs


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Absolutely great for a starter if the bulbs are fairly new!!

But let's do the math for the people who don't know!

2xMH150w = $150 for both
4xT5HO = $100 for all 4

So without tax you're looking at $250 to change the bulbs out every 6-9 months. 

Although that's the bad part....
The good part is the amazing growth and color you'll get from a unit like this. Just be ready to have deep pockets.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

altcharacter said:


> Absolutely great for a starter if the bulbs are fairly new!!
> 
> But let's do the math for the people who don't know!
> 
> ...


2 x 150w halides 14K from a reputable online site...... 50.00. 
I have 2 brand new 10k bulbs and current 8 month used bulbs.

VHOs Are only 2 and I get them from fragbox. According to your price 50.00

The growth is exceptional. And the reason I went this route is not everyone can spend over 1000k to put led lights over a 90 gallon tank...... Slow and easy as one reputable reefer told me when I was considering buying light early in my journey.

Anyhow price is negotiable..... If not purchased I'm going to Frankenstein then and pull out the T5s and the moonlights.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Great cheap alternative. Seen these lights in action and they look great. Love the shimmer and the moons have a nice under tone to them. Also love the fact that it has a built in timer and control, makes life simple if you don't have a controller or limited space. It has been crazy what Saltmeup has done in the past 6 month of set up, totally established tank and amazing set up. Lights proved their worth in coral eye candy and growth. Solid seller and reefer. Bump...bump...bump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*light*

this is a supurb deal ... and as louie has said this was a start up lighting for him perfect for a starter ... we all jump on things , and not everyone can afford to drop a grand on lighting , like louie has said this got him over the hump till he could decide on what he wanted and how much he wanted to spend on lights ... 
hope some one grabs this before he frankensteins it ...
glws

bump her up .........


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fache98 said:


> Great cheap alternative. Seen these lights in action and they look great. Love the shimmer and the moons have a nice under tone to them. Also love the fact that it has a built in timer and control, makes life simple if you don't have a controller or limited space. It has been crazy what Saltmeup has done in the past 6 month of set up, totally established tank and amazing set up. Lights proved their worth in coral eye candy and growth. Solid seller and reefer. Bump...bump...bump.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Marco. The kudos is much appreciated. Take such meticulous pride of our systems


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

tom g said:


> this is a supurb deal ... and as louie has said this was a start up lighting for him perfect for a starter ... we all jump on things , and not everyone can afford to drop a grand on lighting , like louie has said this got him over the hump till he could decide on what he wanted and how much he wanted to spend on lights ...
> hope some one grabs this before he frankensteins it ...
> glws
> 
> bump her up .........


Thanks Tom. You were and continue to be so very helpful with sage advice. Pragmatism over spontaneity helps with success. Look forward to seeing you soon. You've still gotta come check out my system.


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

pm'ed, will take it!


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi mods. Can we close this string. 
Fixture sold


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Good to see you sold it!

You can close your own threads.

Also, I don't know if there are any mods left....


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

altcharacter said:


> Good to see you sold it!
> 
> You can close your own threads.
> 
> Also, I don't know if there are any mods left....


Is it possible via the mobile app


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah when you post something there is a tick that says "close thread"


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

*Light is still for sale!*

Light is still for sale! I'm the one who bought it and decided to go a different route, the price is the same and Aquatic life has 14000k HID bulbs on sale for $18 dollars each (American).


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

*Sold.*

This light is sold!


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

littletnklvr said:


> This light is sold!


Awesome. Il sure wili will be a happy guy!


----------

